

Show HN: Peeps – Selfie group video chat for iOS - edgeman27
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/peeps/id881444366

======
edgeman27
We are a product designer / developer duo from London. I'm happy to answer any
questions that you have [http://www.peeps.im](http://www.peeps.im)

